# I need a rear tail light for my rack with pre-drilled mounting holes 50mm apart



## Gritter (Dec 21, 2010)

I don't want to drill new holes if I don't have to, and I reckon these mounting holes are for Dynamo Lights, but I don't have a fancy hub like that, and I'd like something simple that houses it's own power source - preferably AA batteries and LED's. 

I searched, but came up with nothing. Does anyone know where to find rear rack lights, that "permanently" bolt on? I don't really want to use a bracket that allows me to use a seat post light on my rack if at all possible. 

I got the Dajia Stainless Expedition Rack from Velo Orange, and it has two mounting holes 50mm apart. 

The Bush & Müller ones aren't very bright and don't have a flashing/strobe mode, because I heard that feature is illegal in Europe. I also read some bad reviews on their build quality.

I think Planet Bike makes a plastic bracket, so you can mount clip-on lights, but I don't like how those tend to fall off and it's not as secure as bolts. 

It would be nice if it had flashing and continuous modes, and at least a few LED's in there. Flush mounting would be a bonus. 

If anyone has any leads or recommendations on what's good, I would seriously appreciate it, thanks.


----------



## Gritter (Dec 21, 2010)

oops


----------



## robdeanhove (Dec 8, 2005)

You want one of these: Smart LED Rear Bracket - Rack Fitting LED Rear | Buy Online | ChainReactionCycles.com










I have one and it works just swell. Hope that helps!


----------



## Gritter (Dec 21, 2010)

robdeanhove said:


> You want one of these: Smart LED Rear Bracket - Rack Fitting LED Rear | Buy Online | ChainReactionCycles.com
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got one of these: Amazon.com: RavX Rack Light Rear Mounted Light: Sports & Outdoors

It stopped working after a few weeks. Poor design. Not recommended.


----------



## sbarner (Mar 2, 2007)

*The Cateye Reflex is a good choice*

This is an older thread, but the Cateye Reflex TL-LD560-R is a good choice. It comes with multiple mounts to allow it to be attached to seatpost, American or European 50mm style racks. The rack mount includes a small screw that can be used to keep the light from coming out of the mount, which is a really nice feature and a slight theft deterrent. The light is bright and the reflector area is relatively large, making for an excellent combination device.

I suggest you use a metal nut instead of threading the fastener into plastic, as recommended in the instructions, especially if you travel rough roads. Also, the automatic version of this light has received a number of negative reviews, so I have chosen to stick with the manual version. It has the welcome feature of remembering the last mode it was in, so you don't have to cycle through a bunch of flashing modes you never use when turning it on or off, as most lights do. There are nicer combo reflector/taillights from some European companies, but some of these lack flashing modes, all seem to be at least 50% more expensive than the Cateye, and none that I have seen come with the variety of mounting choices.


----------

